# Ref; Buckboard on Apple and Cherry



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 21, 2018)

I originally wanted to try and cold smoke this like Disco does yesterday when I pulled it out to rinse and soak for 20-30 mins. Unfortunately it was Sleeting. I wasn't overly motivated to try. I've also gotten some bug or another and new medications that have me feeling sicker then usual, and fatigued. <Neuropathy pain meds. My doctor said most people would have asked for them a few years before I did. I'm just darn stubborn>.

So I got the MES going at 150f, and plan to do that for an hour, 160f for an hour, then leave it at 170f till they hit 145f to 155f.  I'm using Lumberjack's Fruitwood blend pellets. I was almost tempted to bust out the garlic or rosemary ones..but I plan to use rosemary on the ham I'll cure using Foamy's method with a porkbutt for thanksgiving.

Sorry I've not been so active gang..but I had to rebuild my computer. Been just plain under the weather, and haven't been smoking as much because I hit a slump for ideas. We do plan to either buy a decent small metal shed, or build one and just leave the smoker in it. Might need to rig up a good light if we get the metal one, but I want to make sure I can actually run my smoker in it, and grill possibly.

PS: Yes, I really like to load bacon up with black pepper..as does my dad. This is what happens lol.


----------



## buzzy (Oct 21, 2018)

Nothing wrong with that amount of pepper. I almost always pepper more when frying up. I’ll be looking for the money shots. Hope u get to feeling better & pain meds work out for ya.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 21, 2018)

buzzy said:


> Nothing wrong with that amount of pepper. I almost always pepper more when frying up. I’ll be looking for the money shots. Hope u get to feeling better & pain meds work out for ya.


Thanks! I always add pepper when frying too. Some day I will replicate that pepper bark some bacon gets. I'm wondering if they basically roll the slabs in pepper a few times and then smoke it. 

It got to where if I was doing excercise stuff, at night the pain was so bad I wasn't sleeping, and I'm not going to stop trying to get in better shape because of Neuropathy, that's a path to really bad health. I might not ever get to 180 lbs again, but I sure don't want to reach 300 either!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 21, 2018)

Just took a picture of it because I checked if the AMNPS is still going. Some colour..I doubt I'll get the deep colour I've had before. Far more wind when the MES is alone on the porch. But now it'll cruise till it reaches 145f+ and then an overnight rest in the fridge.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 21, 2018)

.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 21, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks like you are off to a good start. Maybe the wind will die down when it gets dark.


Be nice. Though when the light goes I won't know if the stuff is still going or not LOL. Not a big deal. I just like it to look dark, the flavour though is what matters.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 21, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Be nice. Though when the light goes I won't know if the stuff is still going or not LOL. Not a big deal. I just like it to look dark, the flavour though is what matters


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 21, 2018)

Some where I have a headlamp. I should start using it for this LOL


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 21, 2018)

Sitting around 140f Internal. I finally caved in and turned it up a whole 10 degrees from 170f to 180f. Boy is it chilly outside..but it'll be smokey too. Even if I had to relight my AMNPS. <Never seems to like burning around those corners>.

Now I have a brain fart moment for some reason; do I wrap this in tinfoil or saran wrap for the overnight/2 day rest in my fridge to mellow the smoke? I don't think I even did last time because every one wanted to try it right off so I just let it cool down for a few hours and started slicing!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 21, 2018)

Hit readings from 151f-155f..pulled and now cooling before it goes in the fridge overnight..


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 22, 2018)

That BB looks really good - nice color

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2018)

Looks real good!
I like a lot of pepper too!
Al


----------



## buzzy (Oct 22, 2018)

Nothing wrong with the looks of that BB.  I struggled with the wind myself yesterday doing a spatchcock turkey. Even in the shack with door shut.  Going to use it to make smoked turkey rice soup.  That makes one bangin soup  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
H


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks Ya'all... sliced a few pieces up here to get going in the day. Way overslept so figured bacon will wake me up right?

I like that shed, sort of what I want! I still don't know why them pellets were so problematic, or maybe it's my imagination expecting greater volumes of smoke. The colour is right, so maybe it's my imagination. <Though it's been damp and windy here..I mean we had sleet and snow on saturday!>


----------



## buzzy (Oct 22, 2018)

I’m enjoying the cool weather but not ready for sleet & snow. The shed is multipurpose. When doing sausages or bologna I pull the smoker & put a turkey fryer burn in it. Can do about 60#. I’ve just started using pellets to cold smoke an haven’t had many problems except need to keep shed door open or they go out. Gets a lot of wind here so need to choose the right day.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 22, 2018)

buzzy said:


> I’m enjoying the cool weather but not ready for sleet & snow. The shed is multipurpose. When doing sausages or bologna I pull the smoker & put a turkey fryer burn in it. Can do about 60#. I’ve just started using pellets to cold smoke an haven’t had many problems except need to keep shed door open or they go out. Gets a lot of wind here so need to choose the right day.


We're thinking with a steel one we'd store charcoal etc in it <and the snow blower out of season>. As long as I can use the smoker in it, I'm happy. Since I plan to put it on a stand, no way I'd be moving it in and out.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 22, 2018)

Sliced up and packaged..some in fridge, more in freezer..I like to call it bacon mountain.

Think the slicer almost overheated and boy did that pepper make it a mess to clean.


----------



## buzzy (Oct 22, 2018)

Looks bangin. Did u freeze it a little before slicing?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 22, 2018)

buzzy said:


> Looks bangin. Did u freeze it a little before slicing?


Nope. Sliced fine with out freezing except for it being a bit bigger then the slicer. I lifted it up on each return and just slide it down. I can see why people told me to get the 10.5 inch model but it is what it is!


----------



## buzzy (Oct 22, 2018)

To each his own


----------



## Jeff Wright (Oct 22, 2018)

Pepper may have been a mess, but it sure does look good!!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 22, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Pepper may have been a mess, but it sure does look good!!!


Thanks :)


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 3, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Some day I will replicate that pepper bark some bacon gets. I'm wondering if they basically roll the slabs in pepper a few times and then smoke it.


Hey Tom, just now seeing this thread...anywho, yes, coat the slab with something sticky like maple, molasses, or thick brown sugar syrup then roll the slab in coarse cracked BP....that'll get you that bark you are looking for.

Oh- and be sure to form a pellicle in the refer for a day or so....that glues the BP to the slab.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 3, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Hey Tom, just now seeing this thread...anywho, yes, coat the slab with something sticky like maple, molasses, or thick brown sugar syrup then roll the slab in coarse cracked BP....that'll get you that bark you are looking for.
> 
> Oh- and be sure to form a pellicle in the refer for a day or so....that glues the BP to the slab.



I always do a heavy coating with the shaker..might need to try this too. Molasses and black pepper bacon sure sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 9, 2019)

Looks good. Sometimes I pepper mine even heavier than that with course ground. Never have had a complaint on the pepper ;)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 9, 2019)

Nor have I Jcam! Then again, I think I eat most of the bacon! LOL!


----------

